# Alien Visions E-juice In Sa ! (bobas Bounty)



## ShaneW (2/8/14)

Those of you that have been vaping for a while, especially if you've been on international forums, must of heard of Bobas Bounty. It had a cult type following in the USA for a long time.

After trying bobas bounty, I was hooked... it has a totally unique flavour. Many have tried to describe it but it tastes different for everyone. A unique tobacco flavour with something else that can only be described as awesome. Their unique tobacco flavour is consistent with most of their tobacco products.
What I do know is that it gets better the more you vape it. If you like it off the bat (not everyone does) then its got you by the short and curlies! I for one liked it straight away, I now crave it every few days. For those of you who are not bowled over at first, finish the tank and then decide.

Juicy Joes has secured distribution rights for all of Alien Visions Juices, we have however decided to start off with only 3 of their juices. We will be expanding the options in time but are bringing you our 3 favourites to start off with.

Bobas Bounty
A smooth and mysterious tobacco blend with just the right hint of sweet.

Gorilla Juice
All the wonderful flavour of Boba’s Bounty with a hint of Banana!

Blend 4
Alien Visions take on the classic RY4 formula (strong tobacco with subtle sweet hints.)

Our predicted pricing is as follows: Please note that these prices are dependant on our friends at Cu$toms playing fair.
18ml - R160
30ml - R260
100ml - R800 

At this stage I dont want to give an arrival date so as not to create dissapointment (anything can happen), I am however expecting it to land around the 16th of August.

You are more than welcome to place your selections in this thread and I will try to honour (first come first serve) the orders so long as stocks allow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dr Evil (2/8/14)

30ml 6mg Bobas Bounty please

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

Hi @ShaneW 

In your experience, what is the best power range for Bobas Bounty?


----------



## ShaneW (2/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @ShaneW
> 
> In your experience, what is the best power range for Bobas Bounty?


 
In my Kayfun/mech I found it best at 1ohm (Around 16W) but it also tastes really good in an Evod/Protank at around 8W. There are a few capetonians that swear by the Evod and reckon Evod is the only way to try Bobas, personally I like the Kayfun.
The taste changes as you go lower in ohms but since taste is so subjective, perhaps you might prefer it lower or higher.

Bobas is a very strange juice in terms of flavour explanation... It really does taste different to everyone. I think its mainly because the flavour is so unique, everyone has their own interpretation. I've heard so many different interpretations none of which I can relate to. I describe it as a honey tobacco, but most people cant taste honey at all you have to try it for yourself.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike_E (2/8/14)

Hi @ShaneW

What nice strengths will be available?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (2/8/14)

Mike_E said:


> Hi @ShaneW
> 
> What nice strengths will be available?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
Hi Mike

Initially (limited quantities) we will have 18mg and 6mg(Bobas only). The bulk of our order will be 12mg though. With the next order we will be including any requests and historical orders. In other words, if 0mg is requested, it will be included in the next order.

We know that 12mg makes up the bulk of any order so this is taken care of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike_E (2/8/14)

Thanks Shane. Please put me down for Bobas Bounty 30ml 6mg. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/8/14)

Gorilla Juice !!!!!!!!! Nice one @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (2/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Initially (limited quantities) we will have 18mg and 6mg(Bobas only). The bulk of our order will be 12mg though. With the next order we will be including any requests and historical orders. In other words, if 0mg is requested, it will be included in the next order.
> 
> We know that 12mg makes up the bulk of any order so this is taken care of.


Hi can u please me put me down for 100ml bob as 6mg 
100ml blend 4 6mg if u have
Thanks


----------



## capetocuba (3/8/14)

30ml Bobas @ 12mg please


----------



## MurderDoll (3/8/14)

30ml Bobas at 6mg please


----------



## iPWN (3/8/14)

30ml Bobas at 6mg please


----------



## Tom (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @ShaneW
> 
> In your experience, what is the best power range for Bobas Bounty?


I love dripping Bobas at evil low ohms, 0.2-0.4. Taste is fantastic there. And mega plumes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/8/14)

Hey @ShaneW 

Please put me down for 100ml Bobas 6mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (4/8/14)

I guess i better jump on the wagon  
Put me down for 30ml boba at 12mg please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/8/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey @ShaneW
> 
> Please put me down for 100ml Bobas 6mg


 
Can you put me down for a 18ml Bobas 18mg please 

Also would it be possible for us Capetonians to do a bulk shipping again? Bhavz if you don't mind, if it's possible, i'll come and collect from you again, then we can save a bit on the shipping?


----------



## MarkK (4/8/14)

@Metal Liz are you dripping 18mg ? 
Lol this makes chop laugh at me because I go white like a sheet with 18MG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/8/14)

hahaha yeah, i still very much like my 18mg juices and find that it helps a lot to keep the craving (that still peeks it head out every now and again, even after over 4 months) at bay  I do have 9mg and 12mg juices aswell, but i like my 18mgs... I'm setting myself a benchmark to go down to 12mg completely when i hit my 6 months benchmark

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Can you put me down for a 18ml Bobas 18mg please
> 
> Also would it be possible for us Capetonians to do a bulk shipping again? Bhavz if you don't mind, if it's possible, i'll come and collect from you again, then we can save a bit on the shipping?


 
Sure we can do bulk shipping if @ShaneW is cool with it.

Once the order goes through I will provide him with my shipping details

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (4/8/14)

Thanks for all the orders guys, appreciate it. 
Got great news for the CT guys... You won't be paying shipping as I will have a local representative there. Will explain closer to the time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (4/8/14)

That's awesome news dude!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (4/8/14)

I'll take 18ml of bobas 0mg on your next batch
Edit make it a 30ml please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (4/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks for all the orders guys, appreciate it.
> Got great news for the CT guys... You won't be paying shipping as I will have a local representative there. Will explain closer to the time.


Hi @ShaneW does this agent deliver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (4/8/14)

30 ml Bobas @ 6mg please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (5/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks for all the orders guys, appreciate it.
> Got great news for the CT guys... You won't be paying shipping as I will have a local representative there. Will explain closer to the time.


and what about us durban boys @ShaneW


----------



## fred1sa (5/8/14)

30ml of 6mg bobas please for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (5/8/14)

Al3x said:


> and what about us durban boys @ShaneW



Sorry I don't have anyone in Durban. You guys could do a group buy though


----------



## crack2483 (5/8/14)

@ShaneW. Put me down for
12mg 30ml each
1 X Bobas
1 X Gorrila Juice.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/8/14)

Al3x said:


> I'll take 18ml of bobas 0mg on your next batch
> Edit make it a 30ml please


 
Unfortunately AV don't make 0mg in these flavour, sorry @Al3x


----------



## Al3x (7/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Unfortunately AV don't make 0mg in these flavour, sorry @Al3x


I just noticed that now, sorry, then can you put me down for 6mg pls


----------



## Noddy (16/8/14)

I will take 30ml Bobas, 12mg, please.


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/8/14)

30ml of Bobas bounty 12mg preeez


----------



## MurderDoll (16/8/14)

Can I change mine to 12mg please?


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/14)

When will these be coming in @ShaneW ? I would like a 30ml Blend 4 in 18mg, just not sure if my budget (wifey) is going to let me... I'm going to need more Elvis too, that stuff is too awesome.


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

Noddy said:


> I will take 30ml Bobas, 12mg, please.



Added. .. Thanks 



Rooigevaar said:


> 30ml of Bobas bounty 12mg preeez



Added... Thanks 



MurderDoll said:


> Can I change mine to 12mg please?



Changed  



BumbleBee said:


> When will these be coming in @ShaneW ? I would like a 30ml Blend 4 in 18mg, just not sure if my budget (wifey) is going to let me... I'm going to need more Elvis too, that stuff is too awesome.



Added you pending confirmation from the minister of finance

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

Guys, the delivery time according to FedEx is Monday evening.

I am really hoping this does not change, it's currently being inspected by cu$toms  and there might be a delay because of this.

Will let you know as soon as I have confirmation


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/14)

Hi @ShaneW has your Heathers been delivered yet?


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

Yes sir, yours is packed already

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Yes sir, yours is packed already


Those were very kind, but kak words too ... so close but so far


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Those were very kind, but kak words too ... so close but so far



Lol... For sure. I can just imagine how much you are itching. 
I'm really hoping there is no delay on the AV. 
Then you will be happily vaping on Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/14)

I'm just planning with a mate. I see we missed the Alien Vision stuff, so do you know when you will be ordering more?


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm just planning with a mate. I see we missed the Alien Vision stuff, so do you know when you will be ordering more?



You most certainly have not missed it, got plenty en route. Will be here this week


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/14)

Oh nice. Will keep that in mind.
Lol we do want some HHV though


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/14)

I'm good till then. Have hhvt and waffles and an inkling of bobas left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (17/8/14)

@ShaneW is you site up to date? Is the juice listed in stock?

I would like to order, just not sure about stock.


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

Morne said:


> @ShaneW is you site up to date? Is the juice listed in stock?
> 
> I would like to order, just not sure about stock.



Stock will be here this week. You can put your pre order in this thread if you would like me to keep something for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (18/9/14)

Wow - Had no idea you could get this stuff in SA! What's the ordering procedure?


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

method1 said:


> Wow - Had no idea you could get this stuff in SA! What's the ordering procedure?


 
just click on JuicyJoes.co.za underneath his banner and it will take you straight to his website, where you can pick-n-choose + order.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

method1 said:


> Wow - Had no idea you could get this stuff in SA! What's the ordering procedure?


 
What Johan said 

Just place the order through www.juicyjoes.co.za shipping is R99 overnight


----------



## method1 (18/9/14)

Great thanks, I see there is only 12ml available in the 18mg Bounty.. expecting new stock soon?


----------



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

method1 said:


> Great thanks, I see there is only 12ml available in the 18mg Bounty.. expecting new stock soon?


 
Yeah sorry man, 18mg is a problem lately. I thought I ordered enough 18mg this time around but its all taken up from pre-orders. If there any cancellations on the 18mg pre-orders I'll let you. 18mg was always a really slow mover but I'm starting to see more and more requests... I will definitely include more in the next order.

ETA on the next order I don't know yet... depends on how quickly this batch sells.

Again... apologies


----------



## method1 (18/9/14)

No problem, keep me posted. I'll order a little just to get going, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/9/14)

Can't wait to vape some bobas this evening. Oh how I've missed it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (22/9/14)

Bobas arrived this morning, it lives up to it's reputation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

